# Levelstopgilde Zeitgeist goes BC



## Keigo (5. Februar 2012)

_Bald ist es soweit der Countdown läuft&#8230;_

Wir die Levelstopgilde Zeitgeist (Allianz) beheimatet auf dem Zirkel des Cenarius sucht Verstärkung für die kommenden Aufgaben (Burning Crusade).
*
Was bedeutet Levelstop? *

Das heißt, dass wir an bestimmten Stellen im Spiel einen Levelstop einlegen, um dann mit der gesamten Gilde gemeinsam die Welt zu entdecken.

Levelstopplan:	

16.02.2012: Levelcaperhöhung auf 65
08.03.2012: Levelcaperhöhung auf 69
28.03.2012: Levelcaperhöhung auf 70

Wir möchten unter anderem auf den raidfähigen Leveln längere Levelstops einlegen um den jeweiligen Content ausgiebig und in aller Ruhe zu erkunden. Wir sind es leid, dass sich alles nur noch darum dreht schnellst möglich Level 85 zu werden. 

*Was bieten wir euch*

- eine demokratische Gilde (heißt alle Sachen werden von den Gildenmitgliedern gemeinsam abgestimmt, Beispiel:  Verbesserungsvorschläge, Länge der Levelstops, usw.)
- ein ruhiges und entspanntes Gildenklima
- TS 3 + Forum (www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com)
- Gildenevents (PvP Kräftemessen, Gnomenrennen und vieles mehr)
- Raids
*
Was suchen wir*

Wir haben keine großen Anforderungen an neue Zeitgeister doch solltet Ihr aktiv am Gildenleben auch außerhalb der Raidzeiten teilnehmen wollen, das bedeutet für uns: man bringt sich in den Gildenchat ein, kommt mal ins Teamspeak, geht gemeinsam mit den anderen in Instanzen, usw. Außerdem erwarten wir ein gewisses Maß an Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft.

Natürlich sind bei uns auch WoW-Neulinge, die das Spiel von Anfang an komplett genießen wollen, und alte WoW-Hasen, die vielleicht den alten Content mit Gemütlichkeit und ohne Druck nochmal erleben wollen, herzlich Willkommen.

*Einschränkungen*

Erbstücke + &#8222;Der wirbt einen Freund Bonus&#8220; sind bei uns nicht gestattet

Um den aktuellen Content nicht zu leicht zumachen werden nur Sockelsteine und VZ aus BC erlaubt, näheres im Forum, das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für das Equip, allerdings wird es da je nach Content Item Level Einschränkungen geben. 

Bis zur Aufhebung des Levelcaps auf 70 ist Nordend für uns tabu, da das dortige Equipment doch um einiges besser ist und wir die BC Raids auch mit BC-Equipment bestreiten wollen.

Falls dies euer Interesse geweckt hat schaut einfach mal  in unser Forum: www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com oder falls  Fragen aufkommen  meldet euch Ingame bei Toork, Saramantho, Shri, Malvie oder mir Keigo.

Scheut euch nicht mal vorbeizuschauen.

Liebe Grüße
Keigo


----------



## Keigo (26. März 2012)

Wir haben inzwischen Aufnahmestop, solltet Ihr dennoch Interesse haben an diesem Projekt teilzunehmen, dann schreibt uns eine Bewerbung. Wir werden uns dann bei euch melden.

Grüße Keigo


----------



## Keigo (16. Juli 2012)

Update:  Die Levelstopgile Zeitgeist sucht weiterhin Mitstreiter für Ihre Reihen. Schreibt uns einfach eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung unter www.zeitgeist.forumieren.com . In den Offistzungen entscheiden wir dann über eure Aufnahme. Wir freuen uns jetzt schon euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------

